# Como configurar Scanner Automotriz HxH?



## Petryszyn Gustavo (Jul 13, 2012)

Hola foreros: Soy de argentina. Compré un scan HxH y no lo puedo hacer funcionar: no detecta las ECU de los autos. Tiene muchas posibilidades multimarca y variedad de motores en c/u. Probé con: VW Gol y Saveiro; Chevrolet Corsa, Astra (Opel) y pick up S10; Ford Ecosport; Toyota Corolla y otros. Configuré los USB, pero nada. Dos técnicos informáticos intentaron de todo. Alguno de Argentina u otro país tiene uno igual que podría ayudarme? En la web figura el Programa pero no el Manual de Usuario. Veo que en México es muy usado y quizás en España también. Saludos


----------



## whon gio (Jul 30, 2013)

hola yo tambien soy de argentina y nuestro problema es que difieren de los autos europeos y mas de los americanos por ese motivo quizas no funcione pero mira los protocolos de comunicacion OBDll y bus can y normas ISO en autodata te muestra mucho de los autos ese scan no lo vi nunca suerte


----------

